# Kennel Accounts



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Here in the US, the tax codes make it beneficial to have a separate account.


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not in your business, but I started a business from home selling medical equipment and it is a huge benefit for my taxes since I'm also a full time student. It allows you to right off more items because you file a schedule C for business and then are taxed on what is left after your business expense. If you run at a loss then that comes off any other income you may have.
Hope that helped,
Laurie


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys! Bumping**


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Here in the US, the tax codes make it beneficial to have a separate account.


Exactly. I have no inkling how it is done in Canada.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Definitely count me in on the business side and very detailed computer program for dog records.


----------

